# Smoking some chicken legs and burgers tomorrow.....tips please



## bigeateruk (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi all, 

Gonna do a smoke tomorrow. Got 7 people coming round so have gone for something easier. Am planning to do some chicken legs and some pork and chorizo burgers. Wondering about approx times to cook both, whether they can be cooked at same temp and what sort of internal temp is hould be aiming for. Also rubs for the chicken or just plain ol' chicken with salt and pepper?

Also have a veggie coming around (I know, I know) any tips on smoking fish and what type of fish? Done mackerel before which was really nice, don't really want to do salmon?

Fingers crossed it goes better than all the previous tries.


----------



## wade (Jun 21, 2014)

There are many ways to flavour the chicken and it will depend on what you think will balance/compliment the rest of the meal. If you are having spicy chorizo burgers you may want to use a fresher lemon/herb/chilli marinade/rub or even fresh ginger and lemon. 

The chicken legs and burgers are cooked in very similar ways.Organise your BBQ so that one side had moderate direct heat and the other indirect. Depending on the size of the burgers they may take more or less time to cook than the chicken but probably the chicken will take the longest.

First colour the chicken legs over the moderate direct heat. Close the lid while they are cooking but turn regularly until they are a light golden brown all over. At this stage do not worry about whether they are cooked inside as they won't be. Once they are an even colour move them from the direct heat side to the indirect side to continue to cook through.

Do the same with the burgers - though you should only need to turn these once - maybe twice if you want crossed grill marks. Once they have browned then move these to the indirect side.

The chicken is likely to take about another 20 minutes to complete cooking - though it will depend on the size of the legs. The burgers will normally take less time. You are looking for an internal temperature of at least 75 C for both to be cooked. The chicken I would probably take up a little higher to 80-85 C just to be sure. When taking the temperature of the chicken make sure the probe is in the thickest part of the leg but make sure that it is not touching the bone. If you are cooking the leg and thigh together take the temperature in the joint too as this will take the longest to cook through. Before serving just double check by inserting a sharp knife into the chicken joint and make sure that the juices are running clear as you pull your knife out.

Once they have reached temperature wrap them in several layers of foil and leave to stand for 5 minutes or so before serving. This will help them to stay moist.


----------



## wade (Jun 21, 2014)

Vegetarian options - wow where to start? There are some wonderful vegetarian dishes you can do on the BBQ. A couple of my favourites...

*Roasted peppers*. These are the simplest to cook and the most tasty. Place the whole peppers (red, green or yellow) directly on to the BBQ directly over the heat. Do not cut them at all. Leave the stalk on and the seeds inside. Let the skin of the peppers char and turn the peppers until the whole surface of the pepper is black. Yes it will look burned but that is exactly what you want. Once the skin is blackened all over place the peppers into a zip-lock bag and seal it. The peppers will effectively steam in their own juice. After 10 minutes take the peppers out of the bag and you will find that the black skin just falls away leaving the best tasting roasted peppers. Slit the peppers and remove the seeds before serving.

*Aubergines*. The aubergines are cooked whole with the skin on. Lightly score through the purple skin from the tip of the bulb back to the stem as this helps with peeling the aubergine later just before serving. Place the whole aubergine over direct heat and cook until the skin becomes wrinkled, sightly blackened. This will take 5 minutes or so depending on the heat of the BBQ. turn the aubergines 1/4 turn and repeat the cooking. Do this until the whole of the surface of the aubergine has been lightly charred (about 20 minutes in total).

While you are waiting prepare the marinade:

Finely chop 1-2 cloves of garlic and a handful of flat leaved parsley. Mix in 6 tbsp olive oil and season with salt and pepper.

Break up some good feta cheese into small pieces.

When the aubergines are cooked peel back the skin right back to the stalk end (the score marks will help). With a sharp knife cut the aubergines in half lengthwise in the serving plate keeping the two halves joined at the stalk.

Spoon the oil, parley, garlic mix over the aubergine and then sprinkle over the feta cheese.













grilled_aubergines_with_73271_16x9.jpg



__ wade
__ Jun 21, 2014






*Mediterranean vegetable "stir fry"*

Peel two large tomatoes, de-seed and cut into small cubes

Make a dressing with 2 Tbsp olive oil, 1 Tbsp red wine vinegar, 1 Tbsp finely chopped chives

Prepare the vegetables

1 red pepper - sliced thinly

100g french beans

2 courgettes, sliced thinly

1/2 aubergine diced

1 large clove of garlic crushed.

Place a heavy roasting pan or a wok over direct heat on the BBQ. Heat 2 Tbsp olive oil and add the prepared vegetables.

Fry for 2-3 minutes until they are just beginning to soften.

Pour over the tomato dressing and allow to warm through for a few seconds before transferring to the serving dish.

If you need any more suggestions then let me know.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 22, 2014)

Hello.  Looks like Wade has you sorted.  I'll just add "Good Luck".  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## baz senior (Jun 22, 2014)

If you have room for desserts, Banana's work fantastic on a slow heat at the end.

Grab a Banana each, and put a small knife slit in the topside to stop a build up of steam blowing it up.
Put the topside down first and let it do for 10-15 minutes. Turn over and leave it until the skin starts to blacken and look oily. 
Then it's done, the sugars in the fruit change and you get a really great Banana taste.

I serve them with a "Million Calorie" sauce, an idea nicked off a local chef.

Chop two Mars Bars up into small cubes.
Put 500ml of double cream in a saucepan, add the Mars bars, and GENTLY bring to a low simmer until they have all melted down and blended together, it takes time and doesn't look like it will happen, keep stirring!

Split the skins on the Banana's length ways down the top and open to reveal the soft cooked flesh, spoon on the sauce and don't be tight, show them some love!

This works so well, I don't get away with it now, I HAVE to do them. Kids love them.

Have a good one!


----------



## wade (Jun 22, 2014)

The banana and Mars Bar brings back some wonderful memories from when I was a teenager around the camp fire at Scouts. I would certainly second Baz's suggestion


----------

